
New site: links.scripting.com - brilliant
http://scripting.com/stories/2010/08/24/newSiteLinksscriptingcom.html
======
zitterbewegung
This would be much more interesting if it was a web service and not a one off
site.

~~~
glower
You should write that much more interesting web service!! :-)

